# acne return after accutane



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone experienced this? not sure what to do?

its not as a bad as last time but still annoying **** outta me


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

No havent rebounded but my dermo did tell me a few months after your course if they do start to come back make another appointment so we can put you on another course luckily they haven come back even with me using aas


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

try sunbeds, they help my skin out, you dont even have to go on them for a long time 4-5 mins. change your face wash or moisturiser it could be what you use to wash. i used the clean and clear dual action moisturisure and there fash wash which has help although mine isnt that bad and i havent been on accutane


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeh mate, same thing happened to me. You wanna get hold of nizoral anti dandruff shampoo and zineryt. Zineryt works a treat mate, i flared up pretty bad after i came off, now im 100% clear. I posted a link on here of how i did it, called Acne Cure


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

because you keep treating the symptoms, not the cause: DHT, only finasteride/dutasteride does this.. search the posts..


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> because you keep treating the symptoms, not the cause: DHT, only finasteride/dutasteride does this.. search the posts..


Is it "healthy" as such to take the drug, just heard of a lot of adverse side effects?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

so would i have to run FIN indefinitely?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Personally I've not tried accutane but tried everything else but what worked for me was anti-biotic, co-amoxclav.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

My acne returned about a 8 months after I finished the accutante,

I went straight to the derm and got back on it. That was years ago now. I occasionally get break outs but generally clear skinned. Although extreme nutrition's reload is making me spotty as Fu(k. So I'm hating life atm. Forgot how much bad skin can knock confidence.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Went on it first time, came off and about 8-9 months later the spots started to come back. Went back on (maybe on a higher dose if I remember correct), and have had very little problems since. If it was your first or second time on the drug I would advise having another go with it. Good luck


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

It maybe time to try to find the root cause of you skin problems rather than relying on drugs. while accutane and dutasteride helped me I wasnt 'cured' until i removed the allergens from my diet and and in the products i used.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't use any moisturisers face washes or anything like that as I find they pretty much all give me some kind of reaction on my face whether it be red ness dryness itching spots acne. Also be very careful when washing her or using shower gel I thouroughly wash hands after using it and make sure I dont get any on my face. I also wash my face with water about 8 times a day lol.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

PharmaSay said:


> It maybe time to try to find the root cause of you skin problems rather than relying on drugs. while accutane and dutasteride helped me I wasnt 'cured' until i removed the allergens from my diet and and in the products i used.


That's interesting mate. What did you have to remove from diet and products?


----------

